# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Rebuilding my 66 F250:  The Hulk Project

## Gears and Arms

After owning my truck 14yrs it’s time to rebuild it. I have a 1966 Ford F-250 that has been air bagged and body dropped. I’ve also put a 4.6DOHC out of a 93 Lincoln Mark VIII in it. I’m completely changing up the truck and using a 2011 crown Vic chassis as the base. I’m videoing the entire build process. Here are some of the videos of the start.











Here is the car when I brought it home.

This is how the car currently sits. 

I still need to remove the rockers, windshield, and dash. 

I love the look of the massive DOHC in the truck!

----------

Jon (Jul 11, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Love it. Slammed! Easier to load bed too! Don't you dare paint her. . .

----------


## Gears and Arms

> Love it. Slammed! Easier to load bed too! Don't you dare paint her. . .



It definitely is easy to load stuff into it and I still use it as a truck and always will. 

And I don’t plan on painting it anytime soon! It’s only this way once!

----------


## Gears and Arms

Dash is all removed

----------

